# How much rear wheel HP



## kanibal (May 14, 2006)

would I gian if I applied this to my 2005 A4... I am considering going with a (mild)cam upgrade,torque converter,long tubes, and custom tune. How much of a gain should I expect? Should I be over 400?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Depends on the cam....and to a degree, the tuner. Im at 421 with what some consider a 'mild' cam. A cam in the 224-228 range should get you awful close if not there.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> Depends on the cam....and to a degree, the tuner. Im at 421 with what some consider a 'mild' cam. A cam in the 224-228 range should get you awful close if not there.


How's the fit of the Stainless Works LT's? Are you running the stock exhaust?


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Excellent fit. Bolted right up to stock exhaust. And yes, Im catless headers and the rest is stock.


----------

